# Hey Haunt builders!



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi guys! I just signed up for this forum as I am building my haunt now for this year's Halloween. I really like talking with other people about haunts and seeing everybody's unique style and handiwork. This year I'm doing a carnival themed haunt (cause coulrophobia seems to be pretty common). To see the building process and my builds you can check out my tumblr or pinterest below. Thanks guys!

http://theatreofthrills.tumblr.com/

http://www.pinterest.com/TheatreOThrills/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mighty fine looking ticket booth.


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you! I actually built it for under $20.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome. 

Great looking ticket booth. And making it for under $20 is even better.


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you! I'll keep posting my latest creations too.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## HorrorKnight (Jul 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Looks great, can't wait to see more


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you! I will for sure keep posting my props!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, ToT


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you, spooky J!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

Why thank you, Vlad.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome, fellow SW Pennsylvanian!


----------



## N2thenightmare (Jun 1, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey, Copchick! I was hoping I would find some Pittsburghers on here!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)




----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## JesterLex (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow, that ticket booth is awesome! Excellent work!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I love that ticket booth. That is awesome, great job!


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

S L A M said:


> I love that ticket booth. That is awesome, great job!


Thanks SLAM, I have a "Rotten Candy" Stand made now and more booths in production. They're all on my pinterest so check back once in a blue moon for more


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

JesterLex said:


> Wow, that ticket booth is awesome! Excellent work!


Thank you, Jester! I've been making more booths and things, and i put it all up on my pinterest so check back periodically for more.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome!! I'm in a quandry....do I call you TOT....Theatre....or Thrills.....or....Hey You??? You do really nice prop work...I so dig the ticket booth, and your aesthetic is first class.....more pictures please. (I'm ungrateful like that...)


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Welcome!! I'm in a quandry....do I call you TOT....Theatre....or Thrills.....or....Hey You??? You do really nice prop work...I so dig the ticket booth, and your aesthetic is first class.....more pictures please. (I'm ungrateful like that...)


Well, my "group" is theatre of thrills but you can call me The Count if you'd like. Wow Thank you, thank you, thank you!! That is so great to hear! More is definitely on its way!


----------



## sithlrd73 (Jul 28, 2014)

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to HauntForum.


----------

